# Geforce4 unter Win98SE



## Kai Wischnewski (12. Oktober 2003)

Moin! 

Ich bin noch nagelneu hier und überfalle die Gemeinde direkt mal mit einem Problem:

Nachdem ich gezwungenermaßen meine Hardware ein wenig aufrüsten musste und das auch einigermassen hinbekommen habe, stellt sich noch ein nebensächliches Problem: 

Alle "seriösen" Anwendungen laufen, nur wenn ich mal meinen Lieblingsklassiker Commandos II zocken will gips Probleme: Beim Start des Programmes wird die Auflösung von 1024x768 auf weissnichtwas (640x480 oder so) umgeschaltet, mein Monitor bleibt aber danach schwarz (Standby?). Mit Alt-Enter kann ich dann zwar in den Fenstermodus des Spielchens wechseln und der Bildschirm "springt wieder an", abber so priggelnd is dat ja nu nich. 

BS: Win98SE 
GraKa: MSI Star-Force GeForce 4 MX440 with AGP8X (...immer dat jenaue...  ) 
Monitor: Zammeliger 17-Zöller V7-S96 

Wat is da lous? 

Für eure Tips im Voraus vielen Dank.

Gruß, 

Kai 

P.S.: Herkömmliche Auflösungsumschalterei über die Systemsteuerung klappt einwandfrei.


----------



## Vincent (13. Oktober 2003)

Hast du den nVidia ReferenzDetonator von nvidia.com runtergeladen und installiert?


----------



## Kai Wischnewski (13. Oktober 2003)

Moin Vincent,

sorry, hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen:

Der neueste Treiber von nvidia (Detonator 45.23) ist installiert, sicherheitshalber habe ich auch mal das BIOS des Mainboard (MSI KT4V-L, Socket A) einem Update unterzogen und DirectX 9.0b installiert.

Danke & Gruß,

Kai


----------



## Vincent (13. Oktober 2003)

Hast du C2 mal neu installiert?


----------



## t0ny (13. Oktober 2003)

Dann hau mal den Treiber runter und installiere die ältere Version ( http://www.nvidia.com/object/win9x_43.45.html ). Bei mir spinnen nämlich alle neuen Treiber, welche neuer als der Detonator 43.45 sind.


----------



## Kai Wischnewski (13. Oktober 2003)

Vincent: Ich glaube, ich habe VerDAUungsstörungen... 
Was meinst Du mit C2?

tOny: Wäre auch ´ne Idee, entsprechen die Eckdaten Deines Systems den meinen so in etwa?

Gruß,

Kai


----------



## Vincent (13. Oktober 2003)

C2 = Commandos 2


----------



## t0ny (14. Oktober 2003)

Naja, eher nicht. Aber versuch es trotzdem mal, denn das Problem, was ich habe, hat auch nicht jeder (mit den Detonator-Treibern). Ob es am System liegt, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Ich habe AMD 2200+, Pixelview GeForce 4 GraKa, DirectX 9.0b etc. aber wie gesagt, k.A.


----------



## Kai Wischnewski (14. Oktober 2003)

Moin!

Vincent: Ähm, hauerha! C2=Commandos2, darauf hätte ich auch kommen können...  

Habe ich schon mehrmals neu installiert, fast nach jeder Änderung die eine Besserung hätte bringen können.

tOny: Wenn ich noch ein Problem bekomme, versuche ich das auch mal.

Höret, höret!

Es funktioniert! Man hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, das es mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz zusammenhängen könnte. Sprich: Bei einer übelst niedrigen Auflösung wie 640x480 gibt die Grafikkarte wohl eine Frequenz aus, die mein Monitor nicht mehr so wirklich mag. Nachdem ich die Bildwiederholfrequenz von "optimal" auf  "standard" gestellt hatte, funktionierte alles bestens. Bleibt nur noch zu klären, mit welcher Frequenz der Monitor nun tatsächlich läuft. Flackern ist jedenfalls keins zu bemerken.

Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung. 

Vielen Dank für eure Tips & Gruß,

Kai


----------



## Vincent (14. Oktober 2003)

Na ist doch schön dass es geklappt hat.


----------

